# Supple cups?



## Alpaca Wacka (Aug 28, 2007)

Has anyone ever used Supple Cups? I don't have inverted or flat nipples, but DD#2 seems to really want a LOT of tissue in her mouth-more than I can currently provide. She really prefers something substantial and firm against her palate. I know this won't make me any firmer... but it may give her more tissue to work with. Any thoughts? Any experience?


----------



## Alpaca Wacka (Aug 28, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## suzywan (Feb 5, 2004)

I just bought a pair last night. I'll let you know how it goes.

My nipples are pretty resistently flat. They poke out during meals with the shield and even more so with pumping, but then shrink right back to nothingness. I really hope these work 'cause the shield is driving me batshit.


----------



## MomOrganic (Dec 5, 2007)

If you are using the Supple Cups and you already have established milk, please be sure to use a very snug fitting bra over the the Supple Cups so they will keep thier seal. I found that folding them over in my sports bra was the best way. Also wearing them at night (with sports bra) worked good for me. It allowed me to keep them on longer. These really work, they performed miricales for me







! I actually do have some before and after pictures of my flat and not flat nipples







If you are interested I'm willing to send them to your email.


----------

